# Abscess near the eye - pics included



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

So, I have a problem with Russell.

What started as a mild redness to his eye on Sunday developed into a lump on Monday .. to an abscess that burst last night. Because of it's location it is impossible to 'squeeze' any of the gunk out. I washed it thoroughly last night - but it seems to have built back up a bit today. I've softened the scab - should it drain on it's own if I keep the scab soft? What else can you suggest I do?

FYI - I *HATE* abscesses. They're nasty little suckers to treat sometimes!

A pic history 

Monday










Wednesday night



















And today



















(this was after bathing it)

So yeah .. help? Please


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Just keep flushing it like you are, it looks like a tiny one and they often heal up in 2-3 days with no complications. Looks like a bite from a cagemate.

He's a very annoyed looking cutie!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh god, the best of luck with that, I hope you well! Abscesses are the devil...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not looking too good for Russell.

It scabbed over nicely, no further build up behind the scab, so I thought 'hey great! sorted!'

Today I looked at the scab and it didn't look quite right. I can't explain it .. but it wasn't a few-day old scab and didn't appear to be healing.

So fine, I soaked the scab off and what do I find? A layer of hardened pus underneath! Ah-ha! Ok, so I know the reason it's not healing properly.

Attempted to flush the abscess - but this pus was caked on hard. So I used a Q-Tip to put a little hydro-peroxide (I made super sure not to get it near his eye) on the pus. As expected, the pus melted away (or most of it)

But the abscess is much deeper than it first appeared. I'm actually starting to worry about it now. I will probably end up taking him to the vets Tuesday (bank holiday tomorrow) and until then treat as usual.

What do you guys think?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd've taken a rat to the vet for any abscess on the face in the first place, but yeah, I'd say take him to a vet.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I usually would have said the same, minus the fact in these situations my vets advice is;

a) keep clean
b) administer antibiotics

Both of which I have done, and until today there hasn't been any reason for concern.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have had to carefully scrape out the cheesy pus from abscesses too. I don't generally take abscesses to the vet myself since I too have a vet that tells me what to do and I have already done it. LOL. She trusts me. :lol:

When I go to the vet is when its not responding or there seems to be more infection and its not clearing up. 

I think its not looking badly at all, how old is it now? It usually takes 3 or more days of softening and squeezing/scraping/flushing before it gets better.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Burst on 30th April - flushed for a couple of days .. appeared to be healing well. Stopped .. and this is the story now


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, it rescabbed but it's so hard to get a scab off in the position it is in, I decided to leave it on but soak the scab 4 times a day for a few days to keep it somewhat soft.

The third, and hopefully last, scab came off last night...


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

aww glad to see the little guy is getting better


----------

